# Black cat appreciation day!



## moggiemum

Black..............beautiful, brave,bouncy,brilliant,bright,bold,best friend

this is for alll the beautiful homeless black cats xxx


----------



## moggiemum

and another thing.................


----------



## moggiemum

just one more thing................


----------



## CoCoTrio

Very fine things... :001_wub:


----------



## CoCoTrio

Essential.


----------



## CoCoTrio




----------



## Marycat

I got a black cat.. He is super cool. He has got a sliver disco collar and I just know all the boys in the area are sooo jealous of his good looks.x


----------



## Mirx3

Love my black furbaby 
Isn't he handsome :001_wub:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

it is black cat appreciation day soon


----------



## CoCoTrio

Is it?! When? Time to get some bunting made and plan a party! :yesnod:


----------



## pipje

I love black cats. My moggie is black and my next addition to my cattery will be black (a ped, obviously) too

My black moggie:









and a black BSH kitten (not mine, mine isn't even conceived yet)









How can you say no to that, right?!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

AUgust 17th I believe it is 
I don't know if its black animals in general or just cats


----------



## Cheryl89

:001_wub::001_wub: All of my cats when I was growing up were black, and were my best friends - They were truly amazing, black cats rule x



My gorgeous kitty Midnight, still going strong after 15 long years - he's my big teddy bear, once I moved out I always make sure I go see him as much as I can and he always runs up to the door and knows I'm there! :001_wub:


----------



## CoCoTrio

Thanks S&L!

August 17 is Black Cat Appreciation Day - National Cats | Examiner.com

Time to start preparing for the festivities...

:thumbsup:


----------



## moggiemum

yeay ! loving all your black beauties


----------



## MoggyBaby

Ronnie & Reggie (aka Abby & McGee!!) in full 'but we is beeyootifools' mode.

And I ask you.... Who could disagree???



Jest sleepinks......


----------



## Mirx3

I just joined the facebook page  LOL


----------



## lymorelynn

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/q85/999398_578803115493816_378661741_n.jpg

Grrr - it only shows the link not the picture - click on the link, it's a beautiful photo


----------



## Mirx3




----------



## moggiemum

lymorelynn said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/q85/999398_578803115493816_378661741_n.jpg
> 
> Grrr - it only shows the link not the picture - click on the link, it's a beautiful photo


i' ve just downloaded it and now uploaded it


----------



## Apollo2012

My beautiful Black kitty Nyx


----------



## Cats cats cats

MoggyBaby said:


> Ronnie & Reggie (aka Abby & McGee!!) in full 'but we is beeyootifools' mode.
> 
> And I ask you.... Who could disagree???
> 
> 
> 
> Jest sleepinks......


:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Jesthar

CoCoTrio said:


> Thanks S&L!
> 
> August 17 is Black Cat Appreciation Day - National Cats | Examiner.com
> 
> Time to start preparing for the festivities...
> 
> :thumbsup:


Is it pure Blacks only, or can Blacks with white patches join in too?


----------



## Cats cats cats

I love black cats !! 

Tiny tim and Wolfgang :001_wub:









Mr fuzzy :001_wub:

















Wolfgang again :001_wub:









Timmy tail :001_wub: ( aka tiny Tim, smokey pants )









Black cats with Stripey friends :001_wub:









:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

my lovely black cat 


IMG-20130715-WA0043 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

IMAG4903 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

IMAG4895 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr


----------



## moggiemum

did that very inncocent looking black cat make all that mess now this is supposed to be a thread to help all the homeless blk cats get rehomed  so only well behaved kittys please

and i do apoligise it you didnt make all that mess, it was probably a big gust of wind


----------



## moggiemum

Jesthar said:


> Is it pure Blacks only, or can Blacks with white patches join in too?


i should think so as maybe one of their parents was blk actually i dont think i've ever seen a blk cat with white patches,...more white with blk patches?


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

moggiemum said:


> did that very inncocent looking black cat make all that mess now this is supposed to be a thread to help all the homeless blk cats get rehomed  so only well behaved kittys please
> 
> and i do apoligise it you didnt make all that mess, it was probably a big gust of wind


its not mess, its decoration


----------



## cats galore

Buddy

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/my%20cats/DSCN3929.jpg.html]

Alfie with Grace and Snowbell

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/my%20cats/IMG_15961_zps9ca8007e.jpg.html]

Alfie

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/my%20cats/IMG_17371_zpsc5dca13e.jpg.html]

Buddy

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/my%20cats/IMG_16971_zps6870c1ce.jpg.html]


----------



## Cats cats cats

I would love a jet black, shiny shorthaired moggy :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## cats galore

forgot about this little one. he was one of tabitha's kittens. he will be 1 year old in september.

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/tabitha%20and%20kittens/f178b964-e0e3-4b24-a574-76ba84b71c60_zpsc5d259ea.jpg.html]

with bluey and mia, the two blue tabbies - in the way as usual while i was trying to sew my guinea pig beds. they used to sit in the beds while they were attatched to the sewing machine

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/tabitha%20and%20kittens/120c214a-7276-4744-99c9-7ef3c11ee93e_zpsc25a0c4b.jpg.html]


----------



## cats galore

Cats cats cats said:


> I would love a jet black, shiny shorthaired moggy :001_wub: :001_wub:


there are lots and lots in rescues being overlooked so plenty for you to choose from


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

Cats cats cats said:


> I would love a jet black, shiny shorthaired moggy :001_wub: :001_wub:


my house would be full of them if I had the choice lol
shadows a black pantha though, he doesn't know hes just an average cat so don't tell him shhhh


----------



## moggiemum

here s another shiny boy, he s not about to eat me he s only yawning


----------



## sarahecp

What stunning Black Beauties :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Here's my Frank :001_wub: 



























My Nephew's cat Bella :001_wub:


----------



## CoCoTrio

Surely that third pic is of a genuine Panther?! 

What a magnificent fellow!


----------



## moggiemum

CoCoTrio said:


> Surely that third pic is of a genuine Panther?!
> 
> What a magnificent fellow!


that is Frankie , i loves him sooooooooooooo much.....shhhh


----------



## sarahecp

CoCoTrio said:


> Surely that third pic is of a genuine Panther?!
> 
> What a magnificent fellow!


My Sister says he looks like a panther and calls him Bagheera 

Thank you  I love him to bits :001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum

sarahecp said:


> My Sister says he looks like a panther and calls him Bagheera
> 
> Thank you  I love him to bits :001_wub:


i think i found Frank s brother


----------



## vivien

Max :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Viv xx


----------



## vivien

I turned round from looking at the iPad to do my ironing and ............
Max is full stretch on my ironing board 

Viv xx


----------



## vivien

And again 

Viv xx


----------



## moggiemum

i love Max's coat, and i think Yogi is going to love trying to catch that tail too

people think that all black cats look the same well i think we ve proved them wrong


----------



## sharonchilds

vivien said:


> And again
> 
> Viv xx


Mine do the same Viv, they are such characters


----------



## moggiemum

vivien said:


> I turned round from looking at the iPad to do my ironing and ............
> Max is full stretch on my ironing board
> 
> Viv xx


i love the way he is looking at you in this one or is it his gorgeous tail that has him intriuged


----------



## Jesthar

moggiemum said:


> i should think so as maybe one of their parents was blk actually i dont think i've ever seen a blk cat with white patches,...more white with blk patches?


Well, you're about to, 'cos that's what my Charlie-girl is! 





































Love my girl


----------



## sharonchilds

My gorgeous girl, JT. Its very tiring being chased by a big fluffy Ragdoll all day!
Bless her, she is loving, loyal and very forgiving :001_wub::001_tt1:


----------



## sarahecp

vivien said:


> And again
> 
> Viv xx


No mum, I don't want to help you with the ironing


----------



## sharonchilds

And my Mavis :001_wub:









Poor little mite is scared of her own shadow, but she is such a loving girl to her mummy :001_tt1:


----------



## moggiemum

awww loving all the white bits too my boy has a few sparse white hairs on his manly chest and a little tuft of white downstairs too ,so cute


----------



## vivien

moggiemum said:


> i love the way he is looking at you in this one or is it his gorgeous tail that has him intriuged


He is looking for me to give him sweeties so he gets off the ironing board. Cheeky little monkey  

Viv xx


----------



## vivien

moggiemum said:


> i love Max's coat, and i think Yogi is going to love trying to catch that tail too
> 
> people think that all black cats look the same well i think we ve proved them wrong


All black cats are unique and sooooo gorgeous

Viv xx


----------



## sharonchilds

moggiemum said:


> awww loving all the white bits too my boy has a few sparse white hairs on his manly chest and a little tuft of white downstairs too ,so cute


Lol @ the white bit downstairs..i call them her...no i cant say :blushing:


----------



## moggiemum

sharonchilds said:


> Lol @ the white bit downstairs..i call them her...no i cant say :blushing:


well really its just all thong ...i mean wrong i do call them his panties and thats soooooooo not manly


----------



## moggiemum

i think we should try to keep this thread going until the 17th of august


----------



## Chillicat

Our gorgeous, grumpy black cat Chilli :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MoggyBaby

vivien said:


> I turned round from looking at the iPad to do my ironing and ............
> Max is full stretch on my ironing board
> 
> Viv xx


Abby sez you have stolens her McGee and she wants him back!!!! :yikes:

She will not be convinced otherwise......





Twins or what?????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

Chillicat said:


> Our gorgeous, grumpy black cat Chilli :001_wub::001_wub:


beautiful" moonface" or "fathead " two endearing terms i use for my boy depending on what mood he s in


----------



## vivien

MoggyBaby said:


> Abby sez you have stolens her McGee and she wants him back!!!! :yikes:
> 
> She will not be convinced otherwise......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins or what?????? :lol: :lol:


Yes twins :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: but tell Abby that its definatly Max not McGee honest.

Viv xx


----------



## Bette

My gorgeous cuddly boy Harry.:001_wub::001_wub: He has such a beautiful laid back temperament.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

ive just almost killed myself trying to get a black cat from my nettle bush in the garden, i thought it was shadow, got myself all nettle stings and walked in my house carrying 'shadow' then saw shadow in the window looking at me as though to say, what the heck are you doing
i just hope the poor cat wasn't traumatised :blush:


----------



## JordanRose

Just a selection of the many fine panthers that have passed through the SAA:


Maggie kits by spookybabbits, on Flickr


Maggie profile by spookybabbits, on Flickr


DSCN8133 by spookybabbits, on Flickr


DSCN0368 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Black is beautiful :001_wub: We're absolutely FULL of mini panthers at the minute and finding rehoming difficult


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

JordanRose said:


> Just a selection of the many fine panthers that have passed through the SAA:
> 
> 
> Maggie kits by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Maggie profile by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN8133 by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN0368 by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> Black is beautiful :001_wub: We're absolutely FULL of mini panthers at the minute and finding rehoming difficult


I will have them all :w00t:


----------



## moggiemum

Shadow And Lightning said:


> I will have them all :w00t:


you nearly did ...when we said help homeless blk cats ...we didnt mean steal them outta hedges


----------



## Cheryl89

Such lovely piccies of black cats, gorgeous! x


----------



## pipje

Ahhhh so cute! 

WHYYYY do people not like black cats?!


----------



## Apollo2012

pipje said:


> Ahhhh so cute!
> 
> WHYYYY do people not like black cats?!


I don't now why anyone wouldn't want a black cat apparently the rescues around here are completely full and mostly with black cats and black kittens . unfortunately I have a young child and live by a busy road so they wont rehome to me else I would probably have way more than just Nyx.

I had a teacher in school that would literally run away and have a panic attack if he saw a black cat apparently he was very superstitious we all just thought he was weird I mean what kind of grown man runs away from a cat :yikes:


----------



## Cheryl89

I just don't understand how anyone can find cats scary, I think they are beautiful and mysterious and they love their owners so much - Don't get me wrong I love my dog, but I just have unbeatable connections with all my kitties :drool: x


----------



## Marycat

pipje said:


> Ahhhh so cute!
> 
> WHYYYY do people not like black cats?!


The lady from our local cat rescue was telling me the cats least in favour are black males. Apparently ginger cats are in vogue...??!! Unbelievable really that anyone would have a colour preference. Very sad :sad:


----------



## sharonchilds

Marycat said:


> The lady from our local cat rescue was telling me the cats least in favour are black males. Apparently ginger cats are in vogue...??!! Unbelievable really that anyone would have a colour preference. Very sad :sad:


I totally agree with you, Jt & Mavis are my most loving, the raggies are the least :lol:, thats because they are far too busy sleeping


----------



## Amy-manycats

Not that you should have favorites but this was my best firend, Max, (RIP)


















And my only current black monster Chester


















how can people not be drawn to black cats, they are mysterious and alluring :thumbsup:


----------



## pipje

Marycat said:


> The lady from our local cat rescue was telling me the cats least in favour are black males. Apparently ginger cats are in vogue...??!! Unbelievable really that anyone would have a colour preference. Very sad :sad:


I do get the ginger cat thing though. I want a ginger boy too

That said, nothing wrong with black cats. I think they're lovely and perhaps a bit unfair for me to say but I certainly like them more than gray cats or gray+white or brown or beige. Personal preferences I guess...


----------



## moggiemum

can someone turn it round for me please


----------



## wind1

Marycat said:


> The lady from our local cat rescue was telling me the cats least in favour are black males. Apparently ginger cats are in vogue...??!! Unbelievable really that anyone would have a colour preference. Very sad :sad:


Having a colour preference is no different really to people wanting different breeds though is it? I got my first 2 cats from Cats Protection, Polly and Dizzy who was black and beautiful. Colour didn't matter to me I just wanted 2 cats but when I decided to get a 3rd cat I specifically wanted a ginger boy which is why I got Beanie.


----------



## moggiemum

i adore them all colours shapes sizes breeds but my flat aint big enough i would like to get my boy a flatmate and it will be a case of who needs it most so probably another black beauty he is billy -no-mates at the mo, although he did meet a neighbouring cat last night, he slipped out past me into the garden and i found them saying hello,he seemed very calm and wanted to go back out but will be with mum next time just incase


----------



## Marycat

moggiemum said:


> i adore them all colours shapes sizes breeds but my flat aint big enough i would like to get my boy a flatmate and it will be a case of who needs it most so probably another black beauty he is billy -no-mates at the mo, although he did meet a neighbouring cat last night, he slipped out past me into the garden and i found them saying hello,he seemed very calm and wanted to go back out but will be with mum next time just incase
> 
> Me too I love em all..!! I have a tabby and a black cat at the moment and I adore them. I have to admit I did have a particular weakness for our old ginger and white cat Annabelle (R.I.P). She had a ginger patch across her nose.. too cute! I miss her terribly.


----------



## moggiemum

((big huggs Marycat ))


----------



## Mirx3

Since it is nearly black cat appreciation day, I wanted to post a few pictures and reasons why I love my black cat! 

1. He has touched my heart. :001_wub:

2. He is super stealthy ninja! :sneaky2:

3. His eyes are even more gorgeous and bright against his dark fur!

4. I love the way his fur is slick and shiny.

5. I have my own mini panther!! Rawr!

6. I love the way he will plop himself down on top of me and make himself comfortable and lays purring the entire time, he is such a little lover!

7. and most of all, he is a gorgeous boy, I don't know how anyone could resist a cute little face like his! ( and many other black cats for that matter, what could be better than having your own mini panther about the house!)


----------



## pipje

Yay Happy Black Cat Appreciation Day!

Your kitten is gorgeous, Mirx3! 

I'm going to the supermarket to buy a pack of Sheba for my black girl. It's not 'good' for her but heck, she deserves a treat once in a while (and when is better than black cat day right?). 

I have a blue (dilute of black) tortie as well. Do you think she counts as black?


----------



## Mirx3

absolutely! one of her parents could have been a full black cat!! 

I think it's the 17th of august but I couldn't wait lol


----------



## Temperance

When we met our cat I couldn't believe she'd been passed over so many times.


----------



## Mirx3

It's a shame  They are just like any other kitty! loveable and unique with their own awesome personalty! I couldn't believe it when I read that some people won't get them because they are bad luck! :nonod:


----------



## Muri

Well perhaps not all people avoid having a black cat because of the percieved bad luck thing. It is IMO more likely that black cats are just not seen as something special as they are very common...
If you look at it it is not oly difficult to rehome black cats - it is also difficult to rehome the "common" brown tabbies (at least where I live). The odds are better if the cat is longhaired - but this is also because longhaired cats are not so common...
In my experience black longhaired cats are quite sought after - it is the shorthaired "common" ones that are not...



By the way, I have 2 black cats at home - one is a cuddle boy and the girl is....lets just say "something special"   

I both love them and it never occured to me to not have them because of their color. But I didn't actually choose them - the girl is a semi-feral and the boy just appeared at my garden one day...:thumbup1:


----------



## Mirx3

Really? I had no idea that cats with long hair are preferred. 
Hmm. both mine are short/medium haired and I have cat fur everywhere lol dunno how I'd manage with a long haired cat.


----------



## Jonescat

I think there is also a fear that they are less visible on the road at night.


----------



## catlove844

awww black cats rule, he is gorgeous!  I will try and finally get some pics up of my boy soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Mirx3

everyone should share pictures of their black cats and reasons why they love them! :O I feel like screen-shoting this and making it into a blog for black cats :O to show they are just as good as any kitty out there!

(with everyone's permission who posts reason/pictures of course!


----------



## smiler84

I'm totally biased because I have my handsome black boy, but I do find it sad that they're so hard to rehome. I'm not entirely sure why they're so difficult, but I think it doesn't help that they're quite hard to photograph well. I've seen so many website photos where they just look like Black blobs, or their eyes get caught in the flash and they end up looking evil...


----------



## Mirx3

I have noticed that as well, if they could only take them outside to a quite area and photograph them in natural light looking lovely as they do.


----------



## Kyria

I cant understand why people dont like black cats. If you are a true cat lover I feel you should love cats whatever their colour. I dont have a black cat myself but I do think they are gorgeous their is something mystical and magical about them. Their eyes are always gorgeous.


----------



## moggiemum

another pic of my best friend black cats are considered lucky in China, i know im lucky


----------



## Mirx3

Gorgeous MoggieMum!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Mirx3 said:


> I think it's the 17th of august but I couldn't wait lol


Seriously? My black cat Cricket's 'birthday' is Aug. 15, a date the vet made up since we didn't know. It shall now be Aug 17 when he'll be 14! YAY!


----------



## Temperance

I can't work out how to post a photo


----------



## Mirx3

go advanced then click the paper clip button and attach the pictures there or if you have a photobucket or facebook click right click the image and copy image location then click on the little yellow button on here that has a mountain and sun and past the link in there.


----------



## moggiemum

Toby Tyler said:


> Seriously? My black cat Cricket's 'birthday' is Aug. 15, a date the vet made up since we didn't know. It shall now be Aug 17 when he'll be 14! YAY!


i looooooooove Cricket's whisker pads he looks amazing must be all that raw and the mountain air


----------



## Mirx3

Toby Tyler: OMG! such a cutie! <3


----------



## pipje

Toby Tyler said:


> Seriously? My black cat Cricket's 'birthday' is Aug. 15, a date the vet made up since we didn't know. It shall now be Aug 17 when he'll be 14! YAY!


!! My black cat shares the same birthday! All we know is she was born in August so we picked August 15th too hehe!


----------



## Mirx3

She is beautiful!! <3


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

2 out of 5 are black in my house too - usually both guarding Tilly (whether she wants to be or not lol!)


----------



## moggiemum

aww look at that smile ...she s loving it


----------



## Mirx3

Oh my gosh! 
I am loving this!
Gorgeous kitties everywhere!


----------



## dougal22

Here you go Mirx3, a photo of my black Ori girl, as promised


----------



## moggiemum

just for you mirx.....................


----------



## moggiemum

dougal22 said:


> Here you go Mirx3, a photo of my black Ori girl, as promised


someone needs to big this pic up ,Ori is stunning,


----------



## dougal22

moggiemum said:


> someone needs to big this pic up ,Ori is stunning,


I don't have a clue how to do bigger pics 

She is lovely, thank you. Not only is she beautiful on the outside, she is the sweetest cat in the group (except when she jumps from the floor to the top of the door in one leap )


----------



## Mirx3

Dougal!! 
She is so beautiful!!!! 
Absolutely love her eyes they are gorgeous


----------



## moggiemum

ha ha its when she starts jumping down on your head you gotta worry about, i cant make pics big either,i think you have to upload somewhere else first ,i did try this but it still never worked


----------



## Mirx3

do you mean this?


----------



## buffie

Ooops maybe a bit too big


----------



## buffie

Mirx3 said:


> do you mean this?


  You beat me too it


----------



## Mirx3

great minds


----------



## dougal22

moggiemum said:


> ha ha *its when she starts jumping down on your head you gotta worry about*, i cant make pics big either,i think you have to upload somewhere else first ,i did try this but it still never worked


^^^ She does that too 

She jumped on the decorator's shoulders. He nearly had a stroke :lol:

I think in her former life she was in a circus!


----------



## dougal22

Mirx3 and buffie - how did you make the photo BIG ??


----------



## buffie

dougal22 said:


> Mirx3 and buffie - how did you make the photo BIG ??


I save it to my photo albums and then uploaded it to Photo-bucket and down loaded it again,dont think Mirx did that though so I would be interested too


----------



## Mirx3

if you have apicture uploaded anywhere online just right click it select copy image location then go on the forum to post and click the button with the yellow background and mountain and post the link in there.


----------



## moggiemum

dougal my boy gets up there too but he does cheat  he jumps onto the dresser first,it can be a bit touch and go as sometimes i forget to put the door wedge in and i had to stop hanging scarfs over the door ,wobbly slipppery slidey


----------



## buffie

Mirx3 said:


> if you have apicture uploaded anywhere online just right click it select copy image location then go on the forum to post and click the button with the yellow background and mountain and post the link in there.


Aha sounds easier off to try it


----------



## buffie

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachme...277-black-cat-appreciation-day-4-nov-2011.jpg

Don't think that worked  What did I do wrong ?


----------



## Toby Tyler

moggiemum said:


> i looooooooove Cricket's whisker pads he looks amazing must be all that raw and the mountain air


Awwww thanks! He's now all silver underneath the black fur. In that pic I had just gotten the kittens and he was wearing a calming collar Without a collar he has a silver ring around his neck. :001_wub: He also has one white eye whisker. :001_wub:

Cricket was found in a child's backpack at school, poor mite fit into a teacup. Vet said he was the youngest kitten he ever saw away from mum on his own. I still call him baby Cricket, even though he weights 10 lbs.


----------



## Mirx3

do you see the button two over from the text color changer? 
with the yellow background? Click that and post the link in the pop up box then click ok then text will apear in this box and clikc post


----------



## dougal22

moggiemum said:


> dougal my boy gets up there too but he does cheat  he jumps onto the dresser first,it can be a bit touch and go as sometimes i forget to put the door wedge in and i had to stop hanging scarfs over the door ,wobbly slipppery slidey


 The little monkey!

It scares me to death when they jump on the doors. I have 2 door jumpers, they're in competition with each other most of the time


----------



## buffie

Mirx3 said:


> *do you see the button two over from the text color changer? *with the yellow background? Click that and post the link in the pop up box then click ok then text will apear in this box and clikc post


Nope  You are talking to a puter numpty


----------



## Calvine

Mirx3 said:


> It's a shame  They are just like any other kitty! loveable and unique with their own awesome personalty! I couldn't believe it when I read that some people won't get them because they are bad luck! :nonod:


When I was a kid, the expression was 'lucky black cat'...if a black cat crossed your path, it was meant to bring you luck. My best cat ever in 30 years was a plain black cat from Gumtree, found scavenging in a dustbin. His name was Joe and the vet called him 'gentleman Joe' because of his lovely manners. Sadly, he was an old lad when we got him, so we only had him for about four years ...regret it could not have been much longer.


----------



## Mirx3

Thank goodness mine cannot get to the top of the doors.

Although they were climbing the wallpaper all the way to the ceiling in the high parts... scared me and Milo ended up hurting his leg and limping for a couple of days but he is fine now. 

Needless to say I removed the wallpaper and will soon be painting the walls, no more climbing up walls for these kitties!


----------



## Mirx3

Here hope this helps


----------



## buffie

When I do that this happens  I'm off to practise if I don't come back I'm to embarrassed to face you all


----------



## dougal22

Buffie, we're as bad as each other :lol:


----------



## Mirx3

Step by steps  
Maybe that will help.


----------



## dougal22

Mirx3 said:


> Step by steps
> Maybe that will help.


:lol:

Maybe it would if I could SEE IT :lol:


----------



## Mirx3

hmm lemme make the pictures bigger... weird they didn't go big enough.


----------



## buffie

For once it isnt me being a numpty,I was trying to do it with IE and it doesnt have an option to "copy image location" tried Firefox and ....Hey Presto


----------



## Mirx3

Woo! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler

buffie said:


> For once it isnt me being a numpty,I was trying to do it with IE and it doesnt have an option to "copy image location" tried Firefox and ....Hey Presto


I'm the same. And I even have Firefox  Must study how to do this. :biggrin:


----------



## Mirx3

you guys will get it!
It's easy


----------



## moggiemum

i did it but its not very big sorry maybe cos i lifted it off a website , so would it have to be your own pic that you have resized first on photobucket?


----------



## Mirx3

See! not hard


----------



## dougal22

buffie said:


> For once it isnt me being a numpty,I was trying to do it with IE and it doesnt have an option to "copy image location" tried Firefox and ....Hey Presto


Woo, well done you. I was also trying with IE and didn't have the option 'copy image location' so I gave up


----------



## moggiemum

dougal22 said:


> Woo, well done you. I was also trying with IE and didn't have the option 'copy image location' so I gave up


noooooooooooo dont give up dougal

mirx would it be the same if you just copy and paste,?


----------



## Mirx3

You need the actual URL of the image, maybe if you right click the picture and then click view image then use the URL from the top of that page and post it, that might work. I am about to test that theory on IE right now.


----------



## Mirx3

Yes, I've figured it out for IE users.

Just do not copy the extra Http:// on the pictures URL and you are set  
Also, put it in the box like before.


----------



## Figaro

Hi five paddy paws to all the black cats, from the white cats! :biggrin:


----------



## Mirx3

You've nearly got it! 

Instead of copying the top one. Copy the one where I have highlighted in the picture. where it says Address URL.

And remember it has to be an image that is online somewhere to get the address.


----------



## dougal22

Hee hee, I still can't do it Mirx3.

Here she is again in small format 

Merry Christmas y'all


----------



## Mirx3

She is gorgeous! such a little diva!

Just keep practicing you will get it  I believe in you!


----------



## dougal22

Mirx3 said:


> She is gorgeous! *such a little diva*!
> 
> Just keep practicing you will get it  I believe in you!


Spot on, she IS a diva. Her language is terrible too :lol:

There's another thread on here somewhere with a photo of her dressed in an England top. Little hooligan :cornut:


----------



## Toby Tyler

dougal22 said:


> Hee hee, I still can't do it Mirx3.
> 
> Here she is again in small format
> 
> Merry Christmas y'all


^ :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Awww. That's caption worthy.

I still can't do it either, gave up trying.  I have a mental block with these things apparently.   

At least Buffie knows how to do really cool cards :thumbup1:


----------



## sarahecp

What gorgeous, gorgeous black beauties :001_wub: :001_wub:

I always thought black cats were lucky  and never understood why they get overlooked  they are special, mystical and mysterious 

I love my Frank to bits, he's a bit of a special boy, he's loving and affectionate, handsome and my big black bear, who doesn't like anyone apart from me 

Here are a few of my Frank :001_wub:

His first day at home, December 2008 









A few weeks after we adopted him 


















And recently


----------



## Mirx3

Wow such a big difference he is HUGEEEEE!!!!
What have you been feeding him?! :O LOL

GORGEOUS!


----------



## loubyfrog

Gorgeous photos of all your Beautiful Black beauties.:001_wub::001_wub:

Ive just been trying for the past half hour to post My Slinky Minky but PB is saying it doesn't recognise my files:crying:


----------



## sarahecp

I just right clicked on image, copy and paste  I'm using IE


----------



## Mirx3

See I don't use IE. 
But you just taught me something about it 
I find IE is far too slow.


----------



## moggiemum

frank just soooooo suits his name, hi big guy


----------



## sarahecp

Mirx3 said:


> Wow such a big difference he is HUGEEEEE!!!!
> What have you been feeding him?! :O LOL
> 
> GORGEOUS!


Been looking through Frank's photos since we've had him and in nearly every photo he looks like a different cat 

He doesn't really eat an awful lot


----------



## loubyfrog

I think ive got it to work...had to change the files from PNG to JPEG!!!

Here's Minky the Black Bombshell (and half of my daughters face,her and Minky have their own Instagram page)

Posing Girl







[/URL][/IMG]

Sleepy girl







[/URL][/IMG]

Smile.....







[/URL][/IMG]

Hope its worked and sorry if they're too big  but on this thread the bigger the better


----------



## Mirx3

awww!! sooo cute!!! 
Loving all of these photos, it seems to only get better! 

Really?! :O Im shocked! he looks like he would eat a lot from the size of him.


----------



## Forester

Here's mine ( hopefully)!

As you can see my photography skills are even worse than my I T skills .

As far as I am concerned he is the most beautiful cat in the world.

Whoops, he's sideways. I am afraid you will have to crane your necks as I have no idea how to turn him round.


----------



## Toby Tyler

sarahecp said:


> I just right clicked on image, copy and paste  I'm using IE


If I do that in Firefox, I can save it as a thumbnail only. Thumbnails are the level where I shall remain for now. I have tried photo bucket and have an account. I still can only do thumbnails. :confused5: It just isn't meant to be


----------



## Mirx3

He is sooo handsome 

love those big bright eyes! <3


----------



## sarahecp

Mirx3 said:


> See I don't use IE.
> But you just taught me something about it
> I find IE is far too slow.





Toby Tyler said:


> If I do that in Firefox, I can save it as a thumbnail only. Thumbnails are the level where I shall remain for now. I have tried photo bucket and have an account. I still can only do thumbnails. :confused5: It just isn't meant to be


I find IE ok  don't like Firefox, probably because I'm so used to IE 

I do find it easier to upload pics from Photobucket, but I usually do that from my iPhone.


----------



## dougal22

Last one now. Izzy doesn't want to bore you all.

Still in little format I'm afraid, but I'm sure one of you kind people will make her large :thumbup1:


----------



## sarahecp

Toby Tyler said:


> If I do that in Firefox, I can save it as a thumbnail only. Thumbnails are the level where I shall remain for now. I have tried photo bucket and have an account. I still can only do thumbnails. :confused5: It just isn't meant to be


When using Photobucket from the laptop, I go to *View Library *click on the image I want to use, image becomes bigger, on the right hand side of the page there's a box *Links* *to share this photo *I use the last option *IMG*, left mouse click the code, it will highlight and say *copied.* I then go to the thread and right mouse click and paste.

I always do a preview post before I submit.

Hope that makes sense and helps


----------



## sarahecp

Beautiful Izzy :001_wub: :001_wub:

Never ever get bored, more pics please


----------



## Mirx3

Yes more pictures!
How could you ever get bored of that precious face?! :O


----------



## moggiemum

how do we merge two threads together as there are some great pics in my black cat thread too, but we should keep the title this one,,,i think a mod has to do it????


----------



## dougal22

moggiemum said:


> how do we merge two threads together as there are some great pics in my black cat thread too, but we should keep the title this one,,,i think a mod has to do it????


Sorry MM, I didn't see your thread 

Yes, if you ask a mod they should be able to merge the two.

But beware ............. usually where I post, the threads get closed :cornut:


----------



## Mirx3

I am not sure. *ponders*


----------



## sarahecp

moggiemum said:


> how do we merge two threads together as there are some great pics in my black cat thread too, but we should keep the title this one,,,i think a mod has to do it????


Great idea MM :thumbup1:

I'm sure Lynn can merge them together  drop her a pm.


----------



## dougal22

Mirx3 said:


> I am not sure. *ponders*


You want to keep all the pics for yourself


----------



## moggiemum

dougal22 said:


> Sorry MM, I didn't see your thread
> 
> Yes, if you ask a mod they should be able to merge the two.
> 
> But beware ............. usually where I post, the threads get closed :cornut:


is that cos you could argue a black cat white or the kittty [email protected]


----------



## Mirx3

dougal22 said:


> You want to keep all the pics for yourself


Guilty... I would so keep them all to myself!! :devil:


----------



## Mirx3

We should combine them though. even more pictures woot!


----------



## lymorelynn

Your wishes is my command 
and an additional black kitty too


----------



## Mirx3

Thank you!

And I am very grateful for the kitty picture


----------



## moggiemum

aww thankyou fairy godmother

beautiful Boo, thanks lynn
and thanks to whoever asked too


----------



## dougal22

moggiemum said:


> is that cos you could argue a black cat white or the kittty [email protected]


Think it's all down to popularity MM. Or lack of :lol: :lol: :lol:

The kitty porn was harmless, only one person 'took offence'.

As for arguing 

Moi 

Whatever do you mean :lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler

moggiemum said:


> or the kittty [email protected]


Uh oh what've I missed


----------



## dougal22

Toby Tyler said:


> Uh oh what've I missed


Boo, you missed my kitty porn stars


----------



## CoCoTrio

Sounds like a big party is in order for The Day Itself.... 

Formal dress... wear black. :biggrin:


----------



## sarahecp

Toby Tyler said:


> Uh oh what've I missed


Me too 

You been up to mischief again Dougal?


----------



## moggiemum

nothing TT, definately harmless and def fun , cant remember the thread now, just pics of gorgeous cats grooming
love this found it late last night collecting pics for black cat appreciation day....


----------



## Mirx3

CoCoTrio said:


> Sounds like a big party is in order for The Day Itself....
> 
> Formal dress... wear black. :biggrin:


Good Idea, I am so wearing black the 17th


----------



## Toby Tyler

CoCoTrio said:


> Sounds like a big party is in order for The Day Itself....
> 
> Formal dress... wear black. :biggrin:


Black tie optional for the lads. 

this is where I'm jealous of the photo bucket aces


----------



## CoCoTrio

Yes! Wear black all day! 

What a good way to start a lot of conversations with colleagues and strangers and everyone to spread the word about Black Cat Appreciation. 

:thumbup1:


----------



## dougal22

sarahecp said:


> Me too
> 
> *You been up to mischief again Dougal*?


^^^^ As if I would 

Anyway ............... here you go Sarah and TT. Check out the naughty kitty poses.

I've just noticed, the thread in question was started by Mirx3 : http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/317728-show-me-your-funny-pictures.html


----------



## moggiemum

Mirx3 said:


> Good Idea, I am so wearing black the 17th


here ya go it is after 9pm


----------



## Mirx3

I am sure my OH would get quite a thrill outta that outfit :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

i dont think your tail would stay on for long with your two kittys


----------



## Mirx3

Definitely not!
LOL


----------



## sarahecp

dougal22 said:


> ^^^^ As if I would
> 
> Anyway ............... here you go Sarah and TT. Check out the naughty kitty poses.
> 
> I've just noticed, the thread in question was started by Mirx3 : http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/317728-show-me-your-funny-pictures.html


How did I miss that thread  that had me in stitches :lol: :lol: I've got tears and a snotty nose  my stomach hurts from laughing so much :lol: :lol:

I used to have one of those desk calendars that had funny pics of cats and a caption for each day of the week, a guy at work used to call it kitty porn :lol:


----------



## dougal22

sarahecp said:


> How did I miss that thread  that had me in stitches :lol: :lol: I've got tears and a snotty nose  my stomach hurts from laughing so much :lol: :lol:
> 
> I used to have one of those desk calendars that had funny pics of cats and a caption for each day of the week, a guy at work used to call it kitty porn :lol:


Glad the photos gave you a laugh. I was going to start taking photos of my cats misdemeanors rather than of the cats themselves.

Mind you, on second thoughts, photos of their naughtiness might encourage me to start a rehoming thread


----------



## moggiemum

yeay i just put this in photobucket and then copied it to here,... still need to work on size though,


----------



## Mirx3




----------



## CoCoTrio

..................


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

black cats don't bring bad luck
all they want is to sit back and relax and show their bits off to the world 
(or in the case of this cat - his empty bits)

i do have two black cats like but fifi wont let pictures be taken of her, shes too stuck up 

he sits like this all the time often falls asleep, the sign of a relaxed black kitty me thinks (black pantha if he asks lol)

IMAG4384-1 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr


IMAG4905 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr


----------



## Mirx3

CoCoTrio said:


> ..................


everytime I see this picture I always miss the cat in the middle :lol:


----------



## Mirx3

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

Shadow made a friend today, a black cat named Peter, he had the most amazing eyes, and super friendly, when i say friend, , shadow was in the house and Peter was outside but they made friends through the window

anyway i saw the cat earlier and had a very lovely convo with her owner (yes she is called Peter) 

there used to be a colony of black cats near mine feral cats, me and a few others had got a few trapped neutered and released but have not seen any of them since, it is rumoured that the rspca collected and euthanized them


----------



## Deb1

Some of my Delilah. As Pebbles is too old to be a nortie tortie anymore, Delilah, in spite of her colour, has taken on the mantle and trots around sticking her nose into everything and usually moving too fast to be photographed 

1. With Alife (before she was allowed outside); 
2. Looking unusually elegant
3. Watching the swimming in the Olympics last summer (the only television she's ever been interested in )
4. Yawning, I hope!
5. Possibly thinking but probably not


----------



## Deb1

And here is the only photo I have of Delilah's brother Django, my sister's cat - like Delilah a Very Busy Cat, a great gardening companion, and very, very affectionate (as are the other three boys in this cat family ).


----------



## Mirx3

:O gorgeous!!  


So I have decided to start a blog about black cats, I was thinking maybe if I put pictures of other black cats and owners on it advertised something about the cat and owner, then put a petfinder or rescue for black cats in all areas and then maybe I could get word out and maybe get more black cats adopted  what do you think?


----------



## SammyJo

I love black cats :thumbup1:

Here's mine little boy (Binx) in the car on his way to be micro chipped - yes its a pink harness - He's too cool for a cat basket   lol



Here he is again with his big brother Sox as a kitten about 6 months ago


----------



## Mirx3

Such cuties!!!
<3<3<3


----------



## merlin12

Black is beautiful. I wish we could promote black cat adoption somehow.


----------



## merlin12

merlin12 said:


> Black is beautiful. I wish we could promote black cat adoption somehow.


I´m thinking, it would be good for a rescue to launch a BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL 2014 goodluck calendar. Each month with a fotograph of a lovely black cat and a few lines about their stories. It would give funds to the rescue and promote awareness. Lovely xmas gifts too


----------



## Mirx3

Ok so I started the blog, if anyone wants to be in it with their black cats please message me your story and pictures  Once I am finished I will post it in my signature  hope the advertising gets out will post it in other places as well to see if I can get at least one black cat adopted


----------



## bwoody

Awesome, any excuse to post pics of my black panther


----------



## Mirx3

Beautiful! 
S/He is sure a big boy/girl!


----------



## bwoody

Mirx3 said:


> Beautiful!
> S/He is sure a big boy/girl!


hahaha, he is a bit large, about 5.3kg when he was weighed before we got him about 3 or so months ago maybe a bit longer.

He is 3 and a half yrs old  also named Shadow. The best name for a black cat


----------



## Mirx3

Definitely is the best 

My goodness he is big! :O you'd get a work out lifting him a few times day lol


----------



## bwoody

Mirx3 said:


> Definitely is the best
> 
> My goodness he is big! :O you'd get a work out lifting him a few times day lol


he makes your legs go numb when he decides to sit on you for hours at a time. He doesn't seem to think he is too big to be a lap cat


----------



## Mirx3

Never too big, He really is panther!!

My shadow does this as well and he is only 17 weeks old now.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

my shadow still tries to curl under my neck when im trying to sleep, he would fit there fine when he was a mere 10 weeks old, but hes nearly 2 and 4.8kg and I don't think he realises it doesn't work anymore, he ends up just basically on my face
and if, I do something as naughty as to move when im asleep, he bites my nose


----------



## SammyJo

Shadow And Lightning said:


> my shadow still tries to curl under my neck when im trying to sleep, he would fit there fine when he was a mere 10 weeks old, but hes nearly 2 and 4.8kg and I don't think he realises it doesn't work anymore, he ends up just basically on my face
> and if, I do something as naughty as to move when im asleep, he bites my nose


Binx was 4.8kg at 5 months old  lol

I will have to weigh him over the weekend and see how fat he is now


----------



## Mirx3

Shadow was just literally sitting on top of Milo, I told OH to look and he said this is what the cats were thinking... LOL 

Milo: " dude... I am not a chair."
Shadow: "shut up chair... Chairs don't talk."

:lol:

I would have gotten a picture... but they were sitting on my camera as well lol


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

SammyJo said:


> Binx was 4.8kg at 5 months old  lol
> 
> I will have to weigh him over the weekend and see how fat he is now


wow! at 6 months old when shadow and lightning had their neutering they was both still around 3kg

what do you feed binx?? a full xmas turkey all to himself??


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

Mirx3 said:


> Shadow was just literally sitting on top of Milo, I told OH to look and he said this is what the cats were thinking... LOL
> 
> Milo: " dude... I am not a chair."
> Shadow: "shut up chair... Chairs don't talk."
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I would have gotten a picture... but they were sitting on my camera as well lol


haha my milo is the bully in this house.. have you seen like the way male cats pin a female when they are mating??
well milo does but bites near the others cats back end and gyrates his bottom all over their face before settling down and trying to suffocate them
im sure his neutering went a bit wrong lol


----------



## Mirx3

Haha :lol:

Mine aren't quite that bad!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

https://www.facebook.com/pages/For-...ation-Page/186841014709029?hc_location=stream


----------



## Mirx3

Already liked that page


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

this is my rainbow bridge babies millie and molly, they was found in a box at around 4 weeks old, along with my big boy mika. they was not eating by themselves and sadly molly was too weak and was pts 
and millie was stood on by my mother, and died in my hands, was a terrible accident but I still think about them everyday, even though I only had them less than two weeks. Molly was all black and Millie was black and white


Untitled by kiwi20122012, on Flickr


Untitled by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

Untitled by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

and I also found a nice picture of fifi lol

IMAG2586 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

and I also found this from when shadows neck was really bad, its amazing the improvement my lil man made im sure you can see from previous pics how much better his neck is

Untitled by kiwi20122012, on Flickr


----------



## Mirx3

So sorry about your kittens  they are gorgeous.


----------



## CoCoTrio

RIP Millie & Molly.










8 days to go?! :thumbup1:


----------



## CoCoTrio

.................


----------



## Mirx3

excited!!  I will have this posted all over facebook that day


----------



## Chiantina

OH and I married in September 2000 and moved into our new house in Nov. by January 2001, having both grown up with cats, we were keen to get our own. As we'd both had mainly girls, we set off to the RSPCA shelter with a view to get a small girl. We ended up choosing 2 black males as they just caught our eye! When they were let out of their pen to meet us, they were just amazing!

We sadly lost Mojo in May 2011 (suspected RTA or poisoning) but Milligan is still loving life! Black cats are fabulous!!!


----------



## Mirx3

Lovely story, but so sorry for your loss 

You have a gorgeous furbabies 

If anyone has stories of how and when you got your black cats and pictures that I could share on my blog please message me with them  I just want to be sure I get permission before posting anything. thanks


----------



## Muri

Oh, and BTW these two are my black kitties 

Muri - the cuddle boy 





Piki - "special" girl...The look on her face tells it all lol  But she has her cuddly moments sometimes as well 








[/URL]


----------



## Mirx3

she looks like " human if you do not get that flashy thing out of my face I will use you as my scratching post... are we clear? " :lol: she is probably not like that but that is what has popped in my head! LOL


By the way they are gorgeous!!! <3 such lovely bright eyes


----------



## Asteria

Here's my snuggly black kitty cat, Frank :001_wub:

He is my little shadow and follows me around everywhere and wants to be involved in everything. He is such a cheeky and soppy cat


----------



## Mirx3

aww such good pictures


----------



## Mirx3




----------



## bwoody

5.5kg bag of laziness


----------



## bwoody

Hunting or lazing around outside instead of inside.


----------



## Mirx3

wow such a big kitty!! and a lovely one at that


----------



## moggiemum




----------



## moggiemum

this was my boy waiting for the sun

wow im getting the hang of this photobucket thing


----------



## CoCoTrio

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat...ur-day-very-picture-heavy.html#post1063111756

:001_wub:

Black cat family appreciation! Rescue appreciation!!! :thumbup:


----------



## CoCoTrio

Spock understood.


----------



## sharonbee

Love all the pics, I have had a couple of black cats and many black and whites.


----------



## bwoody

Some awesome pics on this thread.

Here is another of Shadow


----------



## Mirx3

adorable!!!! Love them all!


----------



## Mirx3

[Youtube_browser]4nsLO3a8uG4[/youtube_browser]

My boys playing... And shadow doing some weird sliding thing lol


----------



## moggiemum

thats brill, my boy does the slidey thing too he s so shiny:001_smile:


----------



## Mirx3

I thought it looked strange like some kinda weird creeper thing from a horror movie :lol: but maybe thats a bit over the top.

Yes! I love his shinyness! <3


----------



## moggiemum

:001_wub:..........................


----------



## Mirx3

omg! they are totally twins!!


----------



## moggiemum

beautiful............


----------



## Cheryl89

My baby girl Selena who I lost 2 years ago to the road  She was 14 years old at the time

She used to absolutely LOVE a bag, jump in them at any moment she could!


----------



## sskmick

My first cat a stray was a black BSH. My next two were DSH the male was black the female was a tabby.

My next two are DSH both black males and then I have a high white seal bi colour Ragdoll.

I love black cats their fur simply shines with health and happiness.


----------



## CoCoTrio

Watching the birds? or just striking a pose for the camera?


----------



## Mirx3

gorgeous picture  looks like he is striking a pose with pride


----------



## Kitty_pig

although both our girls are b&w every day is black cat appreciation day in this house :001_wub:


----------



## CoCoTrio

oops sorry that picture was so huge.


----------



## Mirx3




----------



## Mirx3

:lol:


----------



## CoCoTrio

sensing a little thread-drift here!


----------



## sskmick

CoCoTrio said:


> sensing a little thread-drift here!


Not much, my BSH Black cat who came to me as a stray used our toilet not a litter tray. Initially I put the toilet lid down to stop him but then he used the bath instead.  I decided him using the toilet was a better idea.

I think he was such an _aristocat _he couldn't lower himself to using a cat litterbox.


----------



## sharonchilds

CoCoTrio said:


> Yes! Wear black all day!
> 
> What a good way to start a lot of conversations with colleagues and strangers and everyone to spread the word about Black Cat Appreciation.
> 
> :thumbup1:


I think photo evidence is needed from everyone who wears black on that day


----------



## CoCoTrio

Black fur coats would be the coolest!



...oh no, hang on....


----------



## sharonchilds

CoCoTrio said:


> Black fur coats would be the coolest!
> 
> ...oh no, hang on....


I have a jacket that i can lay on the bed, Jt will then sleep on it and hey presto a fur jacket


----------



## CoCoTrio

Just FIVE days to go. For the big black cats and the lil' ones too.


----------



## Etienne

This is Shadow, this picture is about a year old and now weighs 5.1 Kgs and still manages to get into that basket


----------



## CoCoTrio

We are our own shadows.


----------



## CoCoTrio

I love all the shadows.


----------



## Cheryl89

Keep the piccies coming, they really brighten up my day! Fabulous black moggies xxxx


----------



## Mirx3

They love each other :001_wub:


----------



## Cheryl89

Mirx3 said:


> They love each other :001_wub:
> <snip>


Soooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! made my heart melt  x


----------



## moggiemum

found these beauties doing some black cat research,my latest hobby


----------



## Mirx3

Picture overloaddddd LOL


----------



## Cheryl89

This is my Gizmo in a box - as most cats usually do prefer a box over a nice comfy sofa/bed



And this is my Midnight again...


----------



## Mirx3

I don't want to alarm you but I think that panther on the sofa might have ate Midnight....

He is a gorgeous big boy! <3


----------



## CoCoTrio

Gizmo in a Box! :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl89

Mirx3 said:


> I don't want to alarm you but I think that panther on the sofa might have ate Midnight....
> 
> He is a gorgeous big boy! <3


Hahahahaha, he is absolutely huge - fattest cat I've ever owned, he sadly lost his tail in a car accident many years ago but for a little fat boy he sure can balance, he's my special bubba!  thank you xx hehe


----------



## Cheryl89

CoCoTrio said:


> Gizmo in a Box! :thumbup:


I thought it fitted really well hahaha xx


----------



## Mirx3

Aww poor man. 
He is beautiful, you are very lucky


----------



## CoCoTrio

"I appreciate 'im! Yessir I do! I give 'im a lil' head massage, see? He likes that."


----------



## Cheryl89

Mirx3 said:


> Aww poor man.
> He is beautiful, you are very lucky


Thanks you babe  Yeh some ass run over his tail and it had to be removed right away  then he got fat cus he ain't too great at jumping now and we felt sorry for him so gave him more food then the rest for his ordeal....oops  - mind you ... 15 years old, and still going strong  He's such a good boy! x


----------



## Cheryl89

CoCoTrio said:


> "I appreciate 'im! Yessir I do! I give 'im a lil' head massage, see? He likes that."


After my terrible morning, this whole thread has made me smile

This is particually fantastic! haha x :thumbsup:


----------



## Mirx3

Sorry you had a terrible morning.
But so happy the thread as cheered you up  
Cats really do make everything better in the world don't they?


----------



## Mirx3

:lol: sadly I do this.


----------



## sharonchilds

The first 2 are Jt cuddling up to Archie and the 3rd is her having a sneaky cuddle with Bing..She loves to share her cuddles


----------



## sharonchilds

A few of Mavis..sorry if ive repeated any


----------



## Mirx3

Omg! your kitties are gorgeous!<3<3<3


I know I only got my boys not long ago, but I found myself talking to OH about another kitten... am I insane?! LOL


----------



## CoCoTrio

Mavis is such a sweet name. :wink:

PS love her little black toes!


----------



## sharonchilds

Mirx3 said:


> Omg! your kitties are gorgeous!<3<3<3
> 
> I know I only got my boys not long ago, but I found myself talking to OH about another kitten... am I insane?! LOL


My hubbie said no more after we lost Rosie & Poppy 6 weeks apart, the grief was so painful  but i couldnt resist Joey & Bing :001_wub:
Go for it 
Thanks, i think so too


----------



## Mirx3

I'd love to get a girl this time, as we have the two boys.
Maybe she'd be a bit more cuddly and less crazy lol


----------



## sharonchilds

CoCoTrio said:


> Mavis is such a sweet name. :wink:
> 
> PS love her little black toes!


Oh god, me too.
She is so timid so i didnt know she had these gorgeous feet untill one day when she crept on the bed and went to sleep, that was about 2 yrs after i re-homed her!


----------



## sharonchilds

Mirx3 said:


> I'd love to get a girl this time, as we have the two boys.
> Maybe she'd be a bit more cuddly and less crazy lol


Tia is our cuddly one and Jt as well, but Tia is a pushy little madame 
How old are your gorgeous boys?


----------



## Mirx3

Milo is 20 weeks and and Shadow is 18 weeks.


----------



## sharonchilds

Mirx3 said:


> Milo is 20 weeks and and Shadow is 18 weeks.


They are cuties, im sure they would love a little sister :thumbsup:


----------



## Mirx3

OH is like no more kitties right now lol
The boys pester him constantly... though he does quite a bit of pestering the boys. :lol:


----------



## CoCoTrio

"big feetz iz gud fur makin biskitz on yu"


----------



## Mirx3

just took these. <3
Even though Milo is two weeks older than Shadow, He seems to be MUCH larger than him. I think Milo will always be bigger than him.


----------



## CoCoTrio

wherever you are,
whenever you see a black cat, 
take a moment to show a little appreciation!


----------



## Cheryl89

Oh I just love them all, I just want to squish every cat going - I can't help myself - big loves to all the black kitties in the world *squish*... lol...now I sound like a nutter -.-

xxxx :w00t:


----------



## sharonchilds

The first pic is so true of my lot :lol:


----------



## Cheryl89

hahahahah love them pics! great stuff :001_tt1:


----------



## moggiemum

my boy...............................


----------



## moggiemum

her you go Cheryl


----------



## moggiemum




----------



## CoCoTrio

Black Cat bellies are fuzzy and nice, just like normal cats. :yesnod:


----------



## Mirx3




----------



## moggiemum

lovely fuzzy belly and very very big fuzzy belly
and now for another fuzzy belly


----------



## Cheryl89

moggiemum said:


> her you go Cheryl


Hahahahahahah this is my cat for sure! so funny!!!! :001_wub:x


----------



## Cheryl89

moggiemum said:


> lovely fuzzy belly and very very big fuzzy belly
> and now for another fuzzy belly


Oh my days I just want to smoosh this kitty!!!! beautiful :001_wub:x


----------



## Mum to Missy

How lovely there's a black cat appreciation day just days after I've found a new home 

(_I'm sorry about the small picture of me but my silly mummy doesn't know how to make it bigger) _ :rolleyes5:


----------



## CoCoTrio

Oh my. You must be Black Cat aristocracy, surely!

*bows*

:001_wub:


----------



## CoCoTrio

When you see this sort of thing, you know it's going to be a good day.


----------



## Cheryl89

Absolutely, it's so lovely to see all these black cat lovers - if only there were more people out there like all you guys! x :001_wub: :ciappa:


----------



## Mirx3

one day there will be more. Just gotta get the word out. but right now other people do not know what they are missing! I feel extremely lucky to own such a gorgeous, playful, happy, healthy, hyper, black Kittie


----------



## Mirx3




----------



## Temperance

Not sure how to make it smaller, this is the only photo on the laptop of Temperance. We've had her nearly 2 months now and can't imagine life without her.








[/URL]Uploaded with ImageShack.com[/IMG]


----------



## Mirx3

omg! Cute and fuzzy over loaddddd!


----------



## CoCoTrio

Gorgeous! & what a fab name too! :


----------



## nightkitten

My black cat Giddit during her 1-2-1 play time

VID_00000036.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## fierceabby

My babies TP and D 

TP is the younger one and D is the one with the paddling pool and by the fire.


----------



## moggiemum

fierceabby said:


> My babies TP and D
> 
> TP is the younger one and D is the one with the paddling pool and by the fire.


aww she could be my boys sister - the ankhstar


----------



## sharonchilds

Mum to Missy said:


> How lovely there's a black cat appreciation day just days after I've found a new home
> 
> (_I'm sorry about the small picture of me but my silly mummy doesn't know how to make it bigger) _ :rolleyes5:


Wow, beautiful panther


----------



## sharonchilds

fierceabby said:


> My babies TP and D
> 
> TP is the younger one and D is the one with the paddling pool and by the fire.


Georgeous, black cats defo have the best coloured eyes 
Yours are lovely :001_tt1:


----------



## sharonchilds

nightkitten said:


> My black cat Giddit during her 1-2-1 play time
> 
> VID_00000036.mp4 - YouTube


:lol: Cool Giddit, so playful


----------



## Mum to Missy

sharonchilds said:


> Wow, beautiful panther


Ooh I know  but thank you 



CoCoTrio said:


> Oh my. You must be Black Cat aristocracy, surely!
> 
> *bows*
> 
> :001_wub:


Thank you, I'm certainly being treated like Royalty now


----------



## CoCoTrio

Just slinking by to bump the thread. It's THIS SATURDAY!


----------



## Mirx3

videos of my boys 

[youtube_browser]n3EjS9kBQGk[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]s78-jwhdtVM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Cheryl89

Oh my god, they are all sooooo beautiful! I really love cats, such unique characters! x :thumbup1:


----------



## CoCoTrio

What a gorgeous pair they are. :001_wub:


----------



## Mirx3

Thank you!

Don't know what I'd do without them! <3

they are both fast asleep on the sofa now, hard day playing


----------



## pipje

Happy Birthday to Cricket, TobyTyler!!!


----------



## moggiemum

Mirx3 said:


> videos of my boys
> 
> [youtube_browser]n3EjS9kBQGk[/youtube_browser]
> [youtube_browser]s78-jwhdtVM[/youtube_browser]


omg i laughed so much, my boy really need a friend to squash him


----------



## Mirx3

Ohh adopt one!! 
go on do it! You know you want to!


----------



## moggiemum

i do i do i do ,expenses really,might wait till the cosy winter,or not


----------



## Mirx3

don' listen to me... or tyou will end up with a cat farm lol


----------



## Amin

Came across this lovely 3 pawed black kitty a while ago out at work, couldn't get a decent shot cause he/she kept wriggling around on at my feet. wee soul was so happy


----------



## moggiemum

aww ,bless her  i started walking differnt streets when i go out just to catch a glimpse of other people s cats , i need help i think


----------



## moggiemum

omg you still up mirxplaying with your cats  









thanks for showing me how to do image links


----------



## moggiemum

soon 17th august black cat day yeay


----------



## moggiemum

for mirx, funnee


----------



## moggiemum




----------



## moggiemum




----------



## moggiemum




----------



## moggiemum




----------



## moggiemum

but i wanna go to the paaaartay!!!


----------



## moggiemum

i'll be there


----------



## Cheryl89

Amin said:


> Came across this lovely 3 pawed black kitty a while ago out at work, couldn't get a decent shot cause he/she kept wriggling around on at my feet. wee soul was so happy


Awww this is so lovely, these kitties are extra/extra special xxx


----------



## Mum to Missy

A thumbs up to Black cat appreciaton day from Missy


----------



## CoCoTrio

Please love me too.


----------



## pipje

Gorgeous cocotrio... can't wait for my black BSH!


----------



## CoCoTrio

It may be hot outside, but I always prefer to sacrifice comfort for style.


----------



## CoCoTrio

Being invisible.


----------



## CoCoTrio

*sigh*


----------



## CoCoTrio

Wot? WOT?!?


----------



## CoCoTrio

?!!?


----------



## CoCoTrio




----------



## Paddypaws

So many wonderful images of such beautiful cats.....almost helps me to forget the tiny black kitten all on his own in a cage at the pet shop today.


----------



## Jenny1966

Paddypaws said:


> So many wonderful images of such beautiful cats.....almost helps me to forget the tiny black kitten all on his own in a cage at the pet shop today.


 I didn't realise pet shops still sold kittens. Knowing what you are like, I bet that was very hard to do


----------



## Paddypaws

Jenny1966 said:


> I didn't realise pet shops still sold kittens. Knowing what you are like, I bet that was very hard to do


I was most surprised to see the sign outside, and of course could not help myself from wandering down to the back for a peek.
there was one cage with a litter of 4 black and whites, and then this little black chap all on his own. They all looked tiny....6? maybe 7 weeks old. The black boy was very friendly and rubbing up against the cage bars to let me pet him. Gulp.
It was very hard to buy my Day old chicks and leave......


----------



## CoCoTrio

'Bad luck is an encounter with an ignorant human.'


----------



## CoCoTrio

IT'S TODAY!

BLACK CAT APPRECIATION DAY 2013!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## sarahecp

*Happy Black Cat Appreciation Day! 




























Frankie says..... 'If you're thinking of adopting a cat, please consider giving a forever home to a beautiful black cat 
​*


----------



## Mum to Missy

*Happy Black Cat Appreciation Day!*  :thumbsup:



From a very contented Missy xx


----------



## petergettins

Happy Black Cat Appreciation Day!


----------



## CoCoTrio

Mr T must know it's a special day. He came back from his morning patrol all shouty and covered in cobwebs and dust. He's had three breakfasts already, two raw and one canned and some crunchy treats as well and he's still mewling and winking at me.


----------



## Mirx3

OH is spoiling my boys with treats lol


----------



## CoCoTrio

Yippee! I just discovered that the Yodel man (or woman?) from Zooplus is on her or his way and should be here later today! :thumbsup: Perfect timing.

Have to say though, I do wish they would actually yodel as they get out of their vans. It seems very wrong that they don't, or won't. Specially on a day like this. I'd gladly pay a little bit extra for that.

Singing:


----------



## Mirx3

Ask em to and you'll give em a tip :lol:


----------



## northnsouth

My beautiful Black Cat, still missed by us all.







In the dogs bed.







In our bed.







Having a wee, (yes honestly)!!







In his bed


----------



## CoCoTrio

What a clever cat...  You must have saved a fortune on litter.


----------



## Etienne

This is my black cat Shadow​









Happy black appreciation day​


----------



## CoCoTrio

Did you know...

... in Finland the phrase for "Black Cat" is...

MUSTA KISSA

?!










Mmmmmmwaaah!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lilylass

I honestly don't know why anyone wouldn't want a black or black & white cat ....

Checking out his new shelter









He likes his comfort!










Dogs bed? nooooooope it's mine!










I thought it was going to be warm in here!










It's much better up here though!










And ..... never to be forgotten:

Smudge also liked his comfort / warmth!


----------



## CoCoTrio

Ah, Happy Day Archie! and for Smudge too. 

Love that pic of Smudge with the hot water bottle. Bliss!


----------



## Lilylass

CoCoTrio said:


> Ah, Happy Day Archie! and for Smudge too.
> 
> Love that pic of Smudge with the hot water bottle. Bliss!


That was at my old house .... you have NO idea of how cold it got there ...... I'd wake up and the thermometer on my alarm clock often read 4 deg in the winter  (we slept with a 15 tog duvet underneath us & a 10 & 15 tog on top to keep warm!)

I took pity on Smudge sometimes .... hence the hw bottles (there's also one wrapped in the towel he has his head on)

The other pic is him in front of the coal fire in the evening


----------



## CoCoTrio

He must've been a very very happy boy.


----------



## CharlieChaplin

This is my daddy's black cat called shadow. I visited him yesterday and thought I should take a photo of her as it was black cat appreciation day. She is a MASSIVE fluff ball and an absolute cutie. I love visiting her  

He found her one night when he was walking home with his OH. They saw this black thing just lying by the side of the road - realised it was a cat and picked it up and took it home. She was just skin and bones, you could feel all her bones and when she went to roll on the floor you just heard them hitting the floor. She also had hardly any fur - they had no idea she was going to be such a fluff ball -and had bald patches. I'm so glad my daddy found her


----------



## CoCoTrio

Shadow is a lucky cat, and I daresay your daddy is a lucky man, and a lovely one. x


----------



## moggiemum

aww lots of lovely cats on here and life sized images of Frankiewhat are you trying to do to me sarahepthat made my day thankyou

cant believe i missed the whole day, couldnt get on here, absolute nightmare of a day, aw well things better now and Ankhstar thought he d better show his face too








i love this boy,my friend.............


----------



## Purple~Haze

Love all your black cats :001_tt1::001_tt1:

And kudos to whoever thought up BCAD - genius!

I adore black cats and had two as a child. I have two tabbies and a grey now, but a black cat is definitely in my future!

PS one of my tabbies has quite a lot of black, does that count?


----------



## CoCoTrio

Ooooh what a cutey! Love those little pink toes. :blush:


----------



## SammyJo

Here's my baby Binx on Saturday evening....

Dad - Me want chinese food - It's Black cat appreciation day ya'no! 



:laugh:


----------



## Cheryl89

Me and my big fat midnight - he's my baby - saw him today and gave him lots of cuddles (excuse the lack of make up......rough day! lol)



xxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89

SammyJo said:


> Here's my baby Binx on Saturday evening....
> 
> Dad - Me want chinese food - It's Black cat appreciation day ya'no!
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Omg so cute!!!!!!! xx


----------



## moggiemum

Cheryl89 said:


> Me and my big fat midnight - he's my baby - saw him today and gave him lots of cuddles (excuse the lack of make up......rough day! lol)
> 
> 
> 
> xxxxxx


you look lovely, thats the good thing about cats they like us without the makeup he s a beauty:001_tt1: anddddddddd he looks like the very handsome Frankie:001_wub:


----------



## Quinzell

My first ever cat love, Sooty. I miss that boy, so much 









Bubba (he's almost completely black)









My lovely MeMe









Our garden cat (who's not really ours), Timmy


----------



## chiquita

And Gucci too


----------



## Amin

How about this big fella, This is "Indy" our Indies papa.  This was taken a while ago at the breeders. A retired stud, he spends his time lazing about and getting fussed over. 

He is a Black/Smokey but thought I would put his pic up anyway :wink:


----------



## CoCoTrio

Lovely pictures! and great names too... Gucci, Bubba, Sooty, MeMe, Binx, Midnight, Indy, and especially TIMMY!! :thumbsup:

That Indy is magnificent.


----------



## SammyJo

Amin said:


> How about this big fella, This is "Indy" our Indies papa.  This was taken a while ago at the breeders. A retired stud, he spends his time lazing about and getting fussed over.
> 
> He is a Black/Smokey but thought I would put his pic up anyway :wink:


Cat? are you sure? I think his dad was a newfoundland..... :yikes:


----------



## Cheryl89

moggiemum said:


> you look lovely, thats the good thing about cats they like us without the makeup he s a beauty:001_tt1: anddddddddd he looks like the very handsome Frankie:001_wub:


Why thank you my lovely lady!!!!!   He really does :001_wub:

xxx


----------



## Cheryl89

Oh my god it's a real life panther !!!!  so cute xx


----------



## vivien

I know I have already put a picture on this thread but I had to share this one too
Max looking thoroughly bored this morning 

Viv xx


----------



## Cheryl89

vivien said:


> I know I have already put a picture on this thread but I had to share this one too
> Max looking thoroughly bored this morning
> 
> Viv xx


Oh my god, he's so beautiful!!!!! xx


----------



## vivien

Cheryl89 said:


> Oh my god, he's so beautiful!!!!! xx


Thank you. 

Viv xx


----------



## moggiemum




----------



## lulubel

I seem to be a black cat magnet at the moment. I already have Luna, the grumpy.










Beautiful Zack has just decided he's moving in.










And I've just agreed to adopt this lovely boy, called Minino.










Luna and Minino are definitely FIV+ and I think Zack probably is as well, so none of them would have had much chance, being black _and_ FIV.


----------



## moggiemum

my boy came from a litter of 3 black boys i so wish i had all 3 , i could of had 2 but i didnt want to leave one on his own
will have a look at your website


----------



## Chasing Katy

I have two gorgeous black cats and a black and white and they are the best!!


----------



## wennywoo

My little boy...


----------



## lulubel

wennywoo said:


> My little boy...


Gorgeous. His eyes look almost brown in the 3rd photo.


----------



## moggiemum

aww i love brown eyes ,my boys are lime green, i was thinking of resurrecting this thread the other day , thanks LLB


----------



## wennywoo

After telling a previous post that his eyes are amber, I've come to the conclusion his eyes are actually like Joseph's Technicolour Dreamcoat. Green, yellow, brown, bright orange and a mixture of them all! He's a cutie.... But he's trouble! Don't let those eye fool you ;-)


----------



## jltaylor

My gorgeous boy Jessie 








































I love my JessieJess so much :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum

can i have a big bowl of jesse delicious


----------



## lulubel

Sam's eyes were rather like that. They could go all the way from pale yellow through to green.

In contrast, Luna and Zack, who I believe are mother and son, have very different eyes. Hers are definitely amber, and his are green - quite a stunning green if you catch them in the right light.


----------



## lulubel

It looks like Jessie just loves life. And what an amazing tail!


----------



## lostbear

moggiemum said:


> just one more thing................


Love the cat and the beluga whale


----------



## lostbear

Mirx3 said:


> Love my black furbaby
> Isn't he handsome :001_wub:
> View attachment 120097


Handsome and shiney!


----------



## Millyvista

Apollo2012 said:


> I don't now why anyone wouldn't want a black cat apparently the rescues around here are completely full and mostly with black cats and black kittens . unfortunately I have a young child and live by a busy road so they wont rehome to me else I would probably have way more than just Nyx.
> 
> I had a teacher in school that would literally run away and have a panic attack if he saw a black cat apparently he was very superstitious we all just thought he was weird I mean what kind of grown man runs away from a cat :yikes:


Black cats are lucky!!! I believe you should always have a black cat in the house!!! (My way of justifying why the cat gets so much attention! He he)

Everyone loves our girl Milly.


----------



## jltaylor

moggiemum said:


> can i have a big bowl of jesse delicious





lulubel said:


> It looks like Jessie just loves life. And what an amazing tail!


Thanks guys. Jessie is gorgeous and we have an amazing bond. Love all my cats to bits


----------



## moggiemum

listen up folks it is UK BLACK CATS APPRECIATION DAY ON 31ST OCT
moggybaby just told me , so we have two ...great this own being halloween but hope it dosent reinforce bad ideas to stupid people about black cats
even though Ankhstar wrote some bad stuff on my keyboard earlier when i was chatting with flamingoes, he wrote

"WON EM DEEF"


----------



## moggiemum

just a bump for tomorrow black cat appreciation day again, yeay

plus i love this cat









give a black cat a home today, tormorrow anytime soon , just do it , you wont regret it


----------



## moggiemum

yeay !!!!!!!!! it here, it's Black cat appreciation day today, rember us if you is getting a kitty soon









we is very cute









very glamourous, black goes wif everyting









and if wez get all dirty it dosent even show up 








it wasnt me

but most of all we will love you forever








and ever









and if you are fortunate enough to have your forever kitty's already then give them a special hug today (and recommend one to a friend)

remember it's not just black cat day its also Halloween too so stay safe indoors 









and we can pretend to be scary too








well almost


----------



## Laurac

I have such a clever black cat that she can turn brown - must be magic!


----------



## Cheryl89

My black cat appreciation goes to Stanley the stray  who was never loved and abandoned until I found him on Tuesday and he had to be PTS straight away due to rotting tongue, severe renal failure, ticks, fleas, no furr and he was a skeleton and everyone left him that way until I rescued him to try and save him 

It wasn't to be but I love you Stan and you died with your last meal and someone who loved you, you're the brightest star 

Black cats are amazing so this one knocked me for six xxxx


----------



## Flamingoes

Cheryl89 said:


> My black cat appreciation goes to Stanley the stray  who was never loved and abandoned until I found him on Tuesday and he had to be PTS straight away due to rotting tongue, severe renal failure, ticks, fleas, no furr and he was a skeleton and everyone left him that way until I rescued him to try and save him
> 
> It wasn't to be but I love you Stan and you died with your last meal and someone who loved you, you're the brightest star
> 
> Black cats are amazing so this one knocked me for six xxxx


Baby girl I'm so sorry and so sorry for him more than you (hope you understand) 

Sent a card to the black puss upstairs on the back of one of these threads :yesnod:


----------



## Cheryl89

Flamingoes said:


> Baby girl I'm so sorry and so sorry for him more than you (hope you understand)
> 
> Sent a card to the black puss upstairs on the back of one of these threads :yesnod:


Thank you sweetie & absolutely babe, end of the day I'm still walking and talking but poor Stan never had a chance. To think he was a kitten and someones pet and ended up in that state... I'll never ever forget him, he broke my heart

xxxx


----------



## Flamingoes

Cheryl89 said:


> Thank you sweetie & absolutely babe, end of the day I'm still walking and talking but poor Stan never had a chance. To think he was a kitten and someones pet and ended up in that state... I'll never ever forget him, he broke my heart
> 
> xxxx


*hugs you* I've got a white-ish puss that will give you a lick on the nose if it will help


----------



## Hanwombat

I love my black cat BEAR  and my previous cat before him Arnie was black and white! 

Even though last night he decided to use my canvas chest of drawers as a cat scratcher and know its covered in holes


----------



## Cheryl89

Flamingoes said:


> *hugs you* I've got a white-ish puss that will give you a lick on the nose if it will help


Hehehehee, my pain is slowly easing but I do love a cat lick  xxxxxx


----------



## Flamingoes

Cheryl89 said:


> Hehehehee, my pain is slowly easing but I do love a cat lick  xxxxxx




xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89

Flamingoes said:


> xxxx


Omg, STUNNING! :001_wub: xxxx


----------



## Flamingoes

Cheryl89 said:


> Omg, STUNNING! :001_wub: xxxx


She's a Taylorbaby puss :yesnod: :yesnod: but never mind that; she only came to give you a kiss  xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89

Flamingoes said:


> She's a Taylorbaby puss :yesnod: :yesnod: but never mind that; she only came to give you a kiss  xxxx


Well I appreciate it  gorgeous! sooo gorgeous! xxxx


----------



## Hanwombat

Flamingoes said:


> xxxx


How DARE you post a non-black cat on this thread


----------



## Mum to Missy

I think black cats should be appreciated EVERY day! 

Love this little girl so much :001_wub:


----------



## Sophiebee

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Amin

Just thought I would put up a pic of Bertie again 

Because -he says- its always them big lumps of coonies getting on here


----------



## moggiemum

Cheryl89 said:


> Hehehehee, my pain is slowly easing but I do love a cat lick  xxxxxx






































any better now


----------



## CoCoTrio

Mum to Missy said:


> I think black cats should be appreciated EVERY day!
> 
> Love this little girl so much :001_wub:


Missy is so lucky to be so loved. What a lady! :thumbsup:


----------



## moggiemum

OMG cheryl i just rembered as i was reading your post that i dreamt that Ankhstar licked me on the chin this morning as i was sleeping , i even said aww ankhie in my sleep ,..he never does this, spooky.......i hope it wer;nt bf 's dog ,..he's 16yrs old and dwribbles , awww......


----------



## moggiemum

goodnite everyone sleep well, sweet dreams










and


----------



## Cheryl89

Awww MM your posts are so lovely, I really love black cats xxxxxxxx


----------



## Vcats4

My black cat is the most loyal and sweet natured cat. He sometimes looks like a bat when he lays upside down but is still absolutely gorgeous. This is Valentine, my perfect little feline friend.


----------



## moggiemum

pleased to meet you both , you got a cutestar


----------



## moggiemum

...........................................................................................................


----------

